# gun stock blanks



## Graybeard (Jul 20, 2012)

Interesting site with some good information:

http://www.oldtreegunblanks.com/sawcuts.html


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 21, 2012)

No one sells gun stock blanks on this forum? Might be missing out on a great opportunity.


----------

